# minimag AA tailcap tap type ??



## SIMON LEONE (Sep 27, 2007)

sorry guys if this has been posted before ... I wasn't able to find it

I got some minimags with trashed tail caps threads

and I want to recut them but I have no idea what tap type it is

or is it a mag own type ??

hopefully someone can help me out here 

thanks guys I appreciate your help - as always :twothumbs

Simon


----------



## Rothrandir (Sep 27, 2007)

5/8-28 if memory serves...


----------



## will (Sep 27, 2007)

The thread is 5/8 28. MSC Industrial stocks them. The lowest price is just under $30 for a tap, then you have to add shipping. If you have just a few, it may be better just to buy new mini-mags. I would not be too certain that running a tap through the damaged threads will fix them. There might not be enough material left on the inside.


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 28, 2007)

MSC sells thread restroring files for less than $10 that may do the job for you. A single file handes 8 different threads.

Daniel


----------



## SIMON LEONE (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all ... but $28 is too dear for my wallet 








... offered by msc

I wasn't able to find any thread restoring files ?

think I'll let it go or going to ask a casual acquaintance who owns an engeenering concern

but it's good to know the tap type :thumbsup:

anyway I appreciate alls your answers

Simon


----------



## will (Sep 28, 2007)

SIMON LEONE said:


> I wasn't able to find any thread restoring files ?
> 
> 
> Simon



I am not 100% sure - but I think that restoring files are used for external threads ( male )


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 29, 2007)

I think you are right, since the corners of the file are not usable.

I've chased bad threads in the past by using a tap with the right TPI but 1/2 (approx) diameter. Hold it by hand, matching the teeth with the threads. Run the cutting edge over the rough spots. It's not perfect, but with patience it does work OK with aluminum.

Dan


----------



## will (Oct 3, 2007)

gadget_lover said:


> I think you are right, since the corners of the file are not usable.
> 
> I've chased bad threads in the past by using a tap with the right TPI but 1/2 (approx) diameter. Hold it by hand, matching the teeth with the threads. Run the cutting edge over the rough spots. It's not perfect, but with patience it does work OK with aluminum.
> 
> Dan




Another method I have used is to get a screw the same size as the tapped hole. I have filed a right angle groove in the screw, basically creating a tap. This is not something to use to create new threads, but it will clean up existing threads.


----------

